# Which do prefer to shoot....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Vegas/FITA face or the 5 spot face?

I would prefer to shoot the 3 spot face EVERYDAY of the week over that BLUE thing. I think this year the only time I am going to shoot it is leading up to states and leagues....


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Same as you....only 3 spot unless I find a league around here.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Vegas/FITA face or the 5 spot face?
> 
> ....



Of the options, neither.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I score great on the 5 spot. So I kinda' like it. But the Vegas face and I haven't entirely come to terms yet. Getting better, though.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd rather shoot two Vegas rounds to get to 60 arrows than one NFAA round.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Vegas/FITA face or the 5 spot face?
> 
> I would prefer to shoot the 3 spot face EVERYDAY of the week over that BLUE thing. I think this year the only time I am going to shoot it is leading up to states and leagues....


You should practice on the one you like the least... what doesn't kill you will only make you better...

I love 'em both....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Of the options, neither.


That is because you are lost again.....stop scrolling down so far......we discuss archery here so no need to ask Slippy:doh:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is because you are lost again.....stop scrolling down so far......we discuss archery here so no need to ask Slippy:doh:



lain:




carry on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> You should practice on the one you like the least... what doesn't kill you will only make you better...
> 
> I love 'em both....:wink:


Oh that isn't the problem....I don't have a problem shooting it...I just like the 3 spot face better. Don't get me wrong.....I haven't shot 60Xs yet but I don't have a problem with it...kind of like how I like field better then 3D. I don't have a problem shooting 3D I just like field more.

and I actually usually shoot the 5 Spot face more.....but this year the only 5 Spot shoots I will go to are the state shoots....


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the blue and white target better than the multi color one...but then I shoot barebow recurve so I'm the odd man out anyway. (LOL)

Dave


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh that isn't the problem....I don't have a problem shooting it...I just like the 3 spot face better. Don't get me wrong.....I haven't shot 60Xs yet but I don't have a problem with it...kind of like how I like field better then 3D. I don't have a problem shooting 3D I just like field more.
> 
> and I actually usually shoot the 5 Spot face more.....but this year the only 5 Spot shoots I will go to are the state shoots....


Just a thought....

If you can shoot a 60X 5-spot.... then a 300 Vegas is much more obtainable...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Just a thought....
> 
> If you can shoot a 60X 5-spot.... then a 300 Vegas is much more obtainable...:wink:


It can also be done without shooting 60X's....you only shoot 30 arrow rounds not 60....I have shot plenty of clean halfs. But not the entire round.:embara: My best 5 spot is 58X's a couple years ago.

But my high Vegas round is 300 23x's.....and I actually shot that before I shot the 58 :noidea:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> My best 5 spot is 58X's a couple years ago.



Any witnesses?




:bs:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> It can also be done without shooting 60X's....you only shoot 30 arrow rounds not 60....I have shot plenty of clean halfs. But not the entire round.:embara: My best 5 spot is 58X's a couple years ago.
> 
> But my high Vegas round is 300 23x's.....and I actually shot that before I shot the 58 :noidea:


Change your focus from hitting the X-ring to hitting the center of the X:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Any witnesses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look MV queen.....we have all seen you shoot...actually there where and it wasn't a one time thing. 

Now unless you want to venture into the target world seriously....and learn to not miss deer by 10 ft and blame it on the wind....

otherwise....I suggest you go back to my first response to you.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

3 spot for me.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look MV queen.....we have all seen you shoot...actually there where and it wasn't a one time thing.
> 
> Now unless you want to venture into the target world seriously....and learn to not miss deer by 10 ft and blame it on the wind....
> 
> otherwise....I suggest you go back to my first response to you.


I knew you would start acting this way once you were named a moderator.

How far are the Vegas targets again? 20 meters?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Change your focus from hitting the X-ring to hitting the center of the X:wink:


Did that already....trust me I don't like those line cutters.:wink:

I know with work I could shoot 60 X's....but if I am givin the choice....I will shoot a 3 spot.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Back to the question - I've only shot the "Vegas" 3 spot (a FITA 3 spot, actually) once in competition, but I kinda liked it. You only have to make 3 shots before you can relax again. 

But, I kinda like the 5-spot, too, especially since 90% of our shoots around here use it.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I prefer either one, but I only shoot at one of the targets. I guess my answer is a single spot, but that wasn't one of the choices.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> I knew you would start acting this way once you were named a moderator.
> 
> How far are the Vegas targets again? 20 meters?


This isn't MV...if you want to participate and talk archery....great....if not....:zip: Seriously you are WAY out of your league...in every way.:embara:

20yds....20 meters....whatever you have....


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

5 spot is the only league we shoot around here. I have some vegas targets, but I am with XP35 as me and vegas don't get along that well.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

5 spot face is what I am used so I prefer that when I'm not shooting 3-D.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

5 spot......... I seem to shoot it better... May be because that is what I was brought up shooting


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I like the 5 spot better, I have a hard time seeing the yellow in the Vegas target...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I like the 5 spot better, I have a hard time seeing the yellow in the Vegas target...


What color is it to you? 

My dad is color blind and so are some of my buddies...I always wonder what things look like to them.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Until this season, I preferred the Vegas face, but for some reason, this year its just a blurry mess. Hardly any distinction between the red and yellow. Since the blue white face is optically cleaner, I am able to shoot it and enjoy it. I am actually really hating shooting my league because my eyes hurt so bad by the end of a 450 round.ukey:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Vegas/FITA face or the 5 spot face?
> 
> I would prefer to shoot the 3 spot face EVERYDAY of the week over that BLUE thing. I think this year the only time I am going to shoot it is leading up to states and leagues....


Last year I didn't like the Vegas face. So this year that is all I have been shooting. I havn't even put up a NFAA face since last year. Our 360 starts next week though so I guess I should start poking some hole in one.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

i prefer the Vegas face; but don't mind shooting the 5-spot face either.

when it comes to shooting arrows, i'll shoot any target put up on the bale, actually...makes not a difference to me if it is foam or paper, spot or animal; i just like to shoot.

shoot whatcha bring and let your bow do the talking and bragging, or give you a great lesson in humility.

field14


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Until this season, I preferred the Vegas face, but for some reason, this year its just a blurry mess. Hardly any distinction between the red and yellow. Since the blue white face is optically cleaner, I am able to shoot it and enjoy it. I am actually really hating shooting my league because my eyes hurt so bad by the end of a 450 round.ukey:


sounds like its time to reorder some OPI; give Doc a shout out !


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Those yellow faces rule in hill humper heaven. Very few places even shoot 5-spot. I run a 5-spot league after Vegas is over not very many shoot it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> i prefer the Vegas face; but don't mind shooting the 5-spot face either.
> 
> when it comes to shooting arrows, i'll shoot any target put up on the bale, actually...makes not a difference to me if it is foam or paper, spot or animal; i just like to shoot.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> sounds like its time to reorder some OPI; give Doc a shout out !



Apparently OPI isn't available in the Rocky mountain west. It isn't stable at high elevations. I believe they are working on devloping a product to meet our specific needs though.


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the score i get on the 5 spot, but for me shooting the Vagas face makes me aim harder

Jeff


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I prefer the Vegas face. But the last 4 rounds I have shot have been bad. I will win the battle though. As for the Blue face, I enjoy it but prefer the Vegas face.
This week- Vegas face 4.........Me 0


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

i'm with field14 on this one. i just want to shoot. i have even put up different sorts of pictures at home to shoot at. like the hillary monster and so on.....






Hey, Fieldy.....it's OK to use *some* capitals.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

My friend and I really enjoy shooting 5 spot at home. I don't know, maybe it's the colour scheme, but my arrows seem to "want" to hit the white stuff. 

When it comes to the FITA face however... ukey: I'm working on it, but for some reason I find it really tough to shoot well. It's a challenge to say the least! But like I said, I'm working on it.

I really wish there were some 5 spot leagues in my area... but it seems that the country as a whole isn't big on the blue face. At least not in tournaments anyway.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Vegas Face*

Seems easier to aim at for me. All of our leagues around here are on the Blue Face and all our tournaments are on the Vegas face.
Jbird


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

XP35 said:


> I score great on the 5 spot. So I kinda' like it. But the Vegas face and I haven't entirely come to terms yet. Getting better, though.




I like most like the 5 spot bestes.


But if you will shoot the vegas 3 spot it will make you a better shooter on the 5 spot.:wink:

We shoot our league on Thursday nite on the vegas and after vegas we change to 5 spot and get ready for our state shoot. AC


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

:angry1::bearpand::angry1:

VS



The bright blue, red, yellow colors on a Vegas face give me flashbacks to the sixties:hippie:, they look Andy Warholish. It's hard for me to focus on the yellow when the red jumps out of the blue at me.ukey:

This affliction probably goes back to my mentor, a former RIFAA Open Champion. He repeated over and over how he "hated those yellow targets."

I intend to concentrate more practice on 3 spots this season. I don't want to embarrass myself too badly at the WAF Hartford shoot.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*I like*

I like the Vegas face. It gives you a harder challenge, just trying to keep it in hte middle to get a good x count is pretty darn tuff.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

I like both. but i find my self aiming at the middle of the three spot, and aiming at the X on the five spot. wish i could see the x on the Vegas style target.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I like them both, however I try to shoot the 3 spot more because it's the hardest for me. I am new to the game but the five spot seems easier for me to get steady on for some reason. Plus I like the challange of the little x's.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I already answered this, but here's what happened since. I was practicing on our indoor range the other night on a 5-spot target, doing "okay". (I'm a relative newbie, don't forget). In walks our club's #1 shooter to do some practicing on a Vegas 3-spot. Of course, he's x-ing every shot (and reacting negatively if he doesn't quite hit the center of the X) and I'm happy to stay in or around the 5-spot.

At the end, he says to me, "You should just shoot the single face until you start hitting all 5's constantly. Gives you less to worry about."

I switched to the single spot, and already, in just a little practice, my confidence is building and I'm scoring better. Soooo, to make a long story short, for now, my favorite is the single face!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

The NFAA five spot. The yellow on the FITA/Vegas face...ukey:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

For the longest time I used to hate shooting the vegas face. I always struggled trying to aim in the center of a circle. I would always have troubles trying to see the little x ring. I usually did better just shooting for ten's.

The last several years I have shot a lot of Vegas rounds. I finally seem to be getting comfortable aiming for the center of the circle. I still struggle to see the x. Working on centering the scope housing in the peep sight has helped dramatically. That translates into keeping more head still.
This really has come true shooting the 122cm Target Round face outdoors.
I used to get lost trying to hold in the center of the yellow. Never really knowing where I was exactly. I have learned to relax and tone down my thought process. Aiming is much more relaxed and I can hold better than ever now. Hold with a slow, small range of motion in the center and execute the shot. 

I am now finally enjoying shooting Vegas faces.

The NFAA 5 spot. I could see the x easily. Never had to struggle to aim on it.
Always enjoyed shooting it.

My goal for this year is to improve on trying to shoot center x's on the vegas target. I usually struggle with tensing up while trying to hold that steady.
Then fight to shoot good shots.

My scores are going way up


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

vegas 3 spot


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

I can see the Vegas better, but prefer the 5 spot. I think it is because I shot a lot more 5 spot targets.

Michael


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Blue face!*

The vegas face under artifical lighting gives my eyes fits....after a few ends the yellow and red rings blend and go fuzzy...the optomitrist had a name for it. Don't have the problem outdoors.

The single spot blue face is much easier to see indoors.....:wink: If the light blue areas were dark blue I'd probably be able to see the 5-spot.


----------

